# A few vids of the tricks mine know



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

After asking for advice from CorgiPaws I taught Ruby how to search. She picked up on it pretty fast. Mind me in my PJ's it was 11pm at the time the videos were taken, I can see I look fat on camera, must be those cases of pop I have been drinking . My poor old Ruby is really gray in the face :frown:

YouTube - ruby searching

Then there is Ruby fetching a kleenix and a sock. She knows what I am going to ask of her so she does it before thinking she can get the cookie faster LOL

YouTube - ruby fetching me a kleenix

Then Lincoln my handsome stud doing some tricks he knows, didnt realize my head was out till it was too late LOL, oh well maybe I will invest in another tripod to replace the one I lost.

YouTube - link doing some tricks

and some obedience

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7t9Hs1weYU

Enjoy :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

haha Ruby has such a funny personality, I can tell from the video! I love Link, he is so smart and handsome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is a better one of Lincoln

YouTube - link doing tricks 2


----------

